# Had to calm down before posting this......



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Three months ago I sold a doe with her two babies, a doeling and a buckling.
And gave the buyer a doe and her sidekick. figuring that after being in the goat business for 20+ years that they would be taken care of.

Well..On Thursday she had one of her doe die. found it in the field dead. that evening she brought back the doe that I had sold her minus the babies and the other two. When she hit my door she was yelling don't get mad at me, don't get mad at me. before she ever got in the house.

If I could figure out how to get the pictures that were taken of this doe I would post them now. but don't know how. Anyway I thought Thumper was going to have to carry this poor animal up to the goathouse. We got her settled in and the people left. anyway my girlfriend came over and took pics for me.

the next morning the vet was here bright and early. she did the pooh sample thing and called me back and said that the doe had so many worms plus cocci that she could not count them. Another words if this had gone on a few more days this doe would have been dead. the vet put her on a 5 day wormer regiment and a multivitamin for goats.

That day that the vet was out here she shows up in the evening with the other 4. they looked a little better but not much. Called the vet and she has now got all of these poor souls on wormer and vitamins.

Haven't finished. this person then called the day after all of this and I was telling her what the vet was doing and that I was going to have a problem with storing hay enough for the winter(but that is now figured out) and she had the nerve to say that she would come back and get them before winter. AND I SAID. None of these animals are leaving my property so SUE ME.

I just start jerking thinking about what these animals have gone through.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, leagally they are abandoned. Might be wise to send her a certified letter (cost ya under ten bucks, with a Vet health letter stating the animals condition) documenting abandonment. Of course keep a copy of it all.

This will protect ya down the road and prevent a situation where she might try to come and get them back. I'm sure your vet will write the letter as part of the payment you already had to make to get him out there. Hat's off to ya for protecting and caring for crtters. It's the Cowboy way.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Moby. that is a will do.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Yeah, leagally they are abandoned. Might be wise to send her a certified letter (cost ya under ten bucks, with a Vet health letter stating the animals condition) documenting abandonment. Of course keep a copy of it all.
> 
> This will protect ya down the road and prevent a situation where she might try to come and get them back. I'm sure your vet will write the letter as part of the payment you already had to make to get him out there. Hat's off to ya for protecting and caring for crtters. It's the Cowboy way.


Good advice from Moby here. Good on ya for saving and protecting the animals. That is one of the worst things in my book, is the neglect and abuse of animals.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I hate it when people take on the responsibility of animals lightly. Some folks are destined to starve.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

People have too much nerve.Glad you helped the poor animals.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They walk among us. The seem like regular people at first, but soon you realize they are just idiots disguised as people.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Thanks for the advice Moby. that is a will do.


Let us know what happens.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Would be great if there was some authority to report this woman to. I REALLY detest those that don't care for their critters.
Freyadog there's a special place in heaven for people like you.
Take care
Moose


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sic animal control on them. If you can get over to her house, take pictures.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checking in this morning. The doe is doing quite well. She has actually started to pink up some(gums and eyes). Still very thin but that is going to take a while to get her back to where she was, probably a few months. the other four which were not as bad look good also. the little buckling will not stay out of my lap. He has latched on to me. The doeling wants nothing to do with us but we force her to be touched and we hold her. 

I have a picture of the doe in my email. My girlfriend came down and took pictures and emailed them back to me. so as soon as we can figure out how to get them to a file? we will upload and let all see just exactly what I am talking about. I am not going to let this rest. Besides having Nubian dairy goats we also rescue animals as many of you know. doesn't make any difference what it is we will take it. 

Because of this incident we will probably not breed this year. We just don;t want to take the chance of our animals not being taken care of.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's not acceptable if they've raised goats for 20 years. Now, I didn't know better when I first started raising goats and did lose one little buckling because of worms. I didn't know what to look for, yadda, yadda. Took him to the vet and they diagnosed him with upper respiratory infection cause they didn't know a lick about goats. He died the next day.  But come on, after 20 years you gotta know worms are a big issue in goats. 
So glad you're taking care of them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Any chance of that stuff spreading to your healthy ones?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Mods did not know how to UPDATE*

Did not know how to update:

Had to calm down before posting............

*****I did not know how to update the initial thread title so I will put the update here for you to see. The vet has been out here twice in 6 days and will be out here a lot more over this doe. Because of the severe worm load and not given correct medication for the problem, she was almost starved to death. she is now in phase 1 renal failure. Our vet who is a large animal vet says she may pull through and then she may not. We are feeding her corn oil in her grains for the fat, antibiotics, mega doses of vitamins and anything that we can get in her in the way of fresh fruits and vegetables. this little girl needs a lot of prayers if she is going to make it. such a beautiful animal. Freyadog


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Try some rice bran. Adds lots of calories and is easy to digest.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Try some rice bran. Adds lots of calories and is easy to digest.


that is next on the list after a week of corn oil.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I second the rice bran. :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

The vet will be back out herre today at 3:30. The doe has quit eating.


The doe passed away at 6pm with the vet in attendance. Such a waste.


----------

